# scenario - how would you handle this?



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

I get up like those ninjas and break dancers do it.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Phenom said:


> I get up like those ninjas and break dancers do it.


You mean you roll backwards into a handstand and then spring yourself up to your feet?


----------



## Jake5150 (Dec 24, 2010)

no. when hes on his back. he uses all of his momentum to jump and land on his feet. 

i just lift my self up with my hands and bend my knees and just coast


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a nice gut so if the slope is steep enough I can just dig in my heelside edge and stand up. If not, I flip around onto my knees and get up that way.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

snowman123456 said:


> Here is a scenario - you're riding down a hill and you fall down. So now you're sitting on the hill and you need to get back on your board to cruise back down.
> 
> This is kind of tricky because your board is going to have a tendency to slip out in front of you.
> 
> ...




I sit facing down the hill (heelside down). I grab my board with my off hand (non dominant hand) and scoot my butt forward. I use my dominant hand to push myself up and pull with my other hand on the board. Perfect push/pull balance and then I just slowly slide 90 into goofy or switch. Easy and comfortable. You start to slide as you start pulling yourself up, but you get used to it after a few times. Best of luck.

Edit: The main reason I do this is because I have weak wrists. I don't like to put too much pressure on them.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

basso4735 said:


> I have a nice gut so if the slope is steep enough I can just dig in my heelside edge and stand up. If not, I flip around onto my knees and get up that way.


Yes - my first instinct was to dig in my heelside edge and stand up. However, the snowboard kept sliding forward in front of me when I tried to stand up that way. 

Maybe I need to work on bending my knees as much as possible when I try to get up this way. This way:

* I can probably get up quicker because of a shorter fulcrum point. This means that there will be less time for the snowwboard to slide down in front of me.
* My center of gravity will be lower. This means that I should be able to keep my balance better when I try to position myself over my snowboard.

basso - When you say you have a nice gut - I'm not sure how this helps you get up on your snowboard easier. I have somewhat of a gut as well and I felt that my gut restricted my range of movement somewhat - best incentive ever to get in better shape .

basso - When you say you flip around onto your knees and get up that way - in which direction are you pointing your knees - to the side, pointing down the hill or pointing up the hill?


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

Knees would be up the hill. 

I mentioned the gut because I see people who are in better shape can sit up facing down the hill much easier than me. So I was trying to say it is harder since we have more mass to get up.


----------



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

i just put my hands on the ground behind me, keep my knees bent, and push myself upright, done.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

You don't have to dig your heel edge. you just push off with your hands behind you while you throwing your weight forward. When i'm stuck in powder on my butt i just flip my body over to my toe edge and get up.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

If I'm having any kind of problem getting up from a seated position, I kick with the heelside of the board a few times to dig a shallow trench for the heelside of the board. This lowers the board relative to my ass and it's easier to get up.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

garlicbread said:


> i just put my hands on the ground behind me, keep my knees bent, and push myself upright, done.


Yes - but based on my limited experience that can be hard.

For example, if the snow is really soft then it can be hard to get enough resistance to spring yourself up by pressing your arms against the snow because your hands sink into the snow. How do you manage this?

I guess you also pull up your pants by the front material over your knees to maximize your freedom of movement for bending your knees?


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Donutz said:


> If I'm having any kind of problem getting up from a seated position, I kick with the heelside of the board a few times to dig a shallow trench for the heelside of the board. This lowers the board relative to my ass and it's easier to get up.


Yes - I tried that too. That was my first instinct.

Unfortunately - it didn't help me too much.

Next time I guess I'll try to dig deeper if I can and maybe slice into the snow some by moving the snowboard left to right on its edge several times.

Also key is probably maximizing knee bend....


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

Just roll over, its easier :laugh:


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

snowman123456 said:


> Yes - I tried that too. That was my first instinct.
> 
> Unfortunately - it didn't help me too much.
> 
> ...


are you talking about deep snow? it's a lot easier if you get up from your toeside. for me it's impossible to get up on my heelside


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jake5150 said:


> no. when hes on his back. he uses all of his momentum to jump and land on his feet.


That seems like it could be a good way to do it. It seems like that approach could be a bit tricky though with a big bulky snowboard strapped to your feet....


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> are you talking about deep snow? it's a lot easier if you get up from your toeside. for me it's impossible to get up on my heelside


Taki - Is your technique to get up toeside with your knees facing uphill or downhill?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

snowman123456 said:


> Taki - Is your technique to get up toeside with your knees facing uphill or downhill?


With my knees in the snow(toeside). when you're in deep snow and you try to get up with your hands they just sink in. when you are on your toeside it makes it a lot easier because your boots aren't working against you.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

snowman123456 said:


> That seems like it could be a good way to do it. It seems like that approach could be a bit tricky though with a big bulky snowboard strapped to your feet....


By the way I was just joking before, I don't really do that. I couldn't even do it if I didn't have a snowboard strapped to my feet. Not even close lol


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Phenom said:


> By the way I was just joking before, I don't really do that. I couldn't even do it if I didn't have a snowboard strapped to my feet. Not even close lol


Yeah - I would guess that you would have to be exceptionally athletic/talented to pull that one off!


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> With my knees in the snow(toeside). when you're in deep snow and you try to get up with your hands they just sink in. when you are on your toeside it makes it a lot easier because your boots aren't working against you.


Yeah - I think I'm going to default to toeside next time....


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Out here on the east coast the sitting and standing from heelside is easy. In powder however, I'm on my knees and go toeside. All this depending on how steep or flat the mountain is at the time.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The only time I've ever had a real problem getting up is when I get stuck in a relatively flat area of deep squishy stuff. In that case, there's nothing to get purchase on, so you're just flopping around. One time I had to just skootch and roll until I got to some incline, then I was able to stand.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Women seem to have an easier time getting up from heelside...maybe flexibility and lower cog. For me, it depends on the angle of slope, firmness of snow, if I got some momentum going and energy level.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Being a person with a HUGE gut, I totally understand what you're saying. Here on the east coast the snow rarely gets deep enough that you have a problem getting up heelside though I do totally know what you mean because I got caught in deep pow in CO a few times a couple of years back and I had to constantly flip to my knees and get up on my toeside because I couldn't get enough leverage to push myself off the snow. When in doubt flip over to your knees and just stand up and go


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

snowman123456 said:


> Here is a scenario - you're riding down a hill and you fall down. So now you're sitting on the hill and you need to get back on your board to cruise back down.
> 
> This is kind of tricky because your board is going to have a tendency to slip out in front of you.
> 
> ...


Option A: Scream for help at any passers by.
Option B: Grab onto a skier who comes too close and hope the momentum pulls you up
Option C: Take a lesson to see how it's done.

I'm only joking. Sorry, but it was _right there_.

If you're face up, pull your board in close to your butt, rear back then do a forceful situp grabbing the toeside edge of the board with one hand and pushing off the ground with the other. Grabbing the board in between your feet really helps. You use that hand to pull yourself forward/up.

If you're face down then getting up is often a lot easier. You just push yourself up with your arms.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

The easiest way to get up, whether you're young/old, fat/skinny, athletic/not is to get on your toe side edge, facing the mountain, use your knees and hands to "push" yourself up.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

SAddiction said:


> The easiest way to get up, whether you're young/old, fat/skinny, athletic/not is to get on your toe side edge, facing the mountain, use your knees and hands to "push" yourself up.


When you say "facing the mountain" do you mean facing uphill, downhill or to the side?


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

i normally recover mid-roll when i slam or slide out on an edge somehow lol.. however if i completely stop and need a second to catch my breath and recover from somethin i usually end up standing up on my heelside and just cruise out[im on the eastcoast] powder i take it how i can get it. depends on the depth


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Slide the tail underneath your ass while getting up.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow...I never thought I'd see a discussion about standing up. I guess everyone has their own technique...depending on the scenario. I can get up multiple ways and hardly ever think about it as I'm doing it. You just get up.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Keep the board across the hill and have your body uphill of the board regardless of whether you get up heelside or toeside. Getting up toeside is physically easier in any situation and many people simply do not have the ab strength to get up heelside unless the pitch is fairly steep. One thing that you need to work on is getting used to getting up on a sliding board. In soft snow it is easy to anchor the board, but on icy slopes, it is going to slip as you are getting up onto it. Just keep practicing and you have to make getting up a committed, quick maneuver. If you hesitate, the sliding board gets too far away from you too quickly.


good post!


----------

